# Pre painting prep for Birch Ply



## DavidRa (21 Apr 2021)

Hi ,I am making an alcove unit out of birch ply with the top edged with poplar and a poplar face frame and doors. It is going to be painted and I want to get a very smooth finish , particularly on the top of the unit and of course the edging, face frame and doors. Obviously I could and will sand before painting but I was wondering whether "filling" one or both materials would improve the overall finished appearance and if so what product would anyone recommend. Thanks in advance


----------



## baldkev (21 Apr 2021)

Are you hand painting or spraying? 
If spraying, you can use a high build primer and flat it back... if hand painting, fill anything that needs it, give it all a couple of coats of oil based and flat back prior to topcoat


----------



## DavidRa (22 Apr 2021)

baldkev said:


> Are you hand painting or spraying?
> If spraying, you can use a high build primer and flat it back... if hand painting, fill anything that needs it, give it all a couple of coats of oil based and flat back prior to topcoat


hand painting


----------



## TheTiddles (24 Apr 2021)

A light sand with 120 then ordinary acrylic primer will give you a good finish from there on. Both of those materials paint beautifully. Avoid sharp edges as they don’t like paint


----------



## DavidRa (27 Apr 2021)

Thanks for the advice, both helpful


----------



## peter-harrison (27 Apr 2021)

I prime it with two coats of acrylic primer/undercoat. The first coat raises the grain and shows up any defects that need filling. I fill those and then cut back with 240mm abrasive before putting on the second coat.


----------



## DavidRa (27 Apr 2021)

Thanks


----------

